# Help choose our tap beer - Royal George Hotel



## chris.taylor.98 (22/7/14)

Hi Guys,

Here is the first Royal George AHB poll to get us started. 

I am happy to have an ongoing AHB tap.

If you want to add a beer to the list, just post it up and I will include it in the next poll.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Yob (22/7/14)

No Feral Hop Hog?


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/7/14)

Bridgeroads Bling Bling IPA

Epic Brewing Hop Zombie


----------



## danestead (22/7/14)

Feral Sly Fox
A BrewDog Ipa is Dead single hopped IPA


----------



## lswhi3 (22/7/14)

Feral hop hog
Hop zone session IPA


----------



## Spiesy (22/7/14)

I voted for the Surefoot - such an amazing stout generally (haven't tried this year's release as it's only available in keg... even more reason to put it on, a pub is the only place people can drink it!).

Also a big fan of Hargeaves ESB (although not as much as previous years), anything from Kooinda and the Temptress is a good, wintery drop.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/7/14)

danestead said:


> Feral Sly Fox
> A BrewDog Ipa is Dead single hopped IPA


We has the Feral Sly Fox on in our initial line up. Maybe its time to have a talk to Feral about getting something else in.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/7/14)

Murrays - Dark Knight, Shawns Fault Black IPA or In Bloom IPA


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/7/14)

Thought about any of the fantastic QLD beers available?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/7/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Thought about any of the fantastic QLD beers available?


I am not that familiar with the Qld beers apart from Bacchus. Give me a list and I will look into them.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/7/14)

Chris Taylor said:


> I am not that familiar with the Qld beers apart from Bacchus. Give me a list and I will look into them.


Burliegh Heads Brewery - Hassle Hop IPA, FIGJAM IPA, Wifes Bitter, HEF Wheat


----------



## DU99 (23/7/14)

Brew house in brisbane make some nice beers,can seriously recommend there BPA.


----------



## kcurnow (24/7/14)

Rodenbach grand cru :beerbang:
FTW!!!


----------



## chalky (24/7/14)

My vote is for the temptress, on hand pump.


----------



## Tex083 (24/7/14)

Have you had any contact with 7 Cent? They are a couple of local boys (Gisborne) that are making some cracking beers.
Exit brewing from Melbourne are also new and do some good beers. 
I'm planning on coming up soon to have a few beers and enjoy the town.


----------



## stakka82 (24/7/14)

Hh esb and boatrocker hopbomb are both awesome... So is anything by 8 wired


----------



## geneabovill (24/7/14)

Young Henry's Bitter. Jeez I love that beer.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (29/7/14)

Ok guys. I am working on it. We have the Hop Bomb on order. Should be in this week. I am also getting Kooindas milk porter, but could only get bottles at the moment. It will be on as part of our first beer club session for stouts and porters. I also picked up a keg of their Black IPA, which when I get my act together will give me a black (Kooinda), white (Brookes with oats and rye) and regular (Boat rocker) IPA

Also for beer club we are going to have both Hargreaves Hill Stout and the Barrique barrel aged version so you can try them side by side.

The 8 wired beer is going to take me a little longer to source.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (29/7/14)

Ok guys. I am working on it. We have the Hop Bomb on order. Should be in this week. I am also getting Kooindas milk porter, but could only get bottles at the moment. It will be on as part of our first beer club session for stouts and porters. I also picked up a keg of their Black IPA, which when I get my act together will give me a black (Kooinda), white (Brookes with oats and rye) and regular (Boat rocker) IPA

Also for beer club we are going to have both Hargreaves Hill Stout and the Barrique barrel aged version so you can try them side by side.

The 8 wired beer is going to take me a little longer to source.


----------



## Danwood (29/7/14)

Good choices with the Hargreaves beers. The ESB is my favourite, along with the RIS, but I don't think that'd be a keg option.

Holgate UXB was very good recently on a beer engine.

Anything from Fullers.


----------



## Danwood (29/7/14)

FYI Chris. A restaurant in Melbourne, Hell of the North, had 8 Wired Hopwired on tap a little while back.

I'm not sure if its the done thing in the biz, but maybe they could point you in a helpful direction ?


----------



## DU99 (29/7/14)

:icon_offtopic: i tried 8wired in [email protected] John's if that helps


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/8/14)

Ok so I have found out how to get my hands on 8 wired kegs, although I have about 3 IPAs in the pipeline, so will have to wait for a bit.

I also managed to score a keg of Bridge Roads B2 - Mach 4 (woo hoo). Hoping to get this on by the weekend.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (27/8/14)

We scored a keg of Bridge Rd - B2 Bomber!!! I would have to say this is my favourite beer we have put on to date. Its not going to last much longer and there are no more kegs available.

The Hop bomb is going fantastically (on to our 3rd keg of it)

I have a RIS coming in from Mornington, another Rodenbach sour, a Milk Stout from Exit brewing and lots more.

We have figured out how to get the 8-wired so will get that over the next month.


----------



## Yob (27/8/14)

You Evil Genius :super:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/9/14)

I know its taken a long time but we finally have Hargreaves ESB on tap.

I had forgotten how truly amazing this beer was.

BTW if you guys know any fellow home brewers in the Macedon area, let them know we are starting a homebrew club at the George, 24 Piper St, Kyneton, at 7:30pm, Thrs 25th Sep (will run monthly).


----------



## Tahoose (20/9/14)

Just on the way home from the Royal George Hotel, big thanks to Lucinda, Graham and Kelsy for their hospitality.

Beers were great and the food was exceptional. SWMBO is a bit of a foodie and she was very happy. 

Highly reccomend for anybody looking for a few decent beers with a nice meal.


----------

